# Lulu ~ 3yo CAT FRIENDLY Rough Coated Lurcher (KGC)



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

*LULU*

Lulu is a 3-4 year old rough coated female lurcher. She was found straying in Ireland, so sadly we dont know much about her background.

Lulu is a quiet little girl who is cat friendly, dog friendly and people friendly! She craves affection but isnt demanding about getting it, and is a very well behaved girl in the kennels.

Little Lulu has had a rough life so far, and really deserves to know the warmth and comfort of living in a loving home. Sadly due to lack of space, she is in kennels at the moment until an available foster home comes along.

This gorgeous girlie is currently being kenneled in Ireland, and can be transported via Kerry Greyhounds to the UK or Europe if a suitable home offer comes up. This will be organised and paid for by Kerry Greyhounds, and we ask only for a donation to help cover costs. She is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped and a homecheck will be required as part of the adoption procedure. This sweet darling will make a beautiful addition to just about any household.


















~~ *KERRY GREYHOUND CONNECTION* ~~

Kerry Greyhound Connection is a small voluntary organisation based in County Kerry, Ireland and Norfolk, England and operates through a network of volunteers. We can look after approximately 40 greyhounds at any one time, in Ireland and the UK.

*Each dog is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped, and given a full veterinary check before being adopted.*
We assess the suitability of all home offers, and we have homed greyhounds in Ireland, the UK, Europe and the USA.

We can be contacted via *PM* or through any of the following:

*Email:* [email protected] 
*Website:* www.kerrygreyhounds.co.uk
*Address:* P.O. Box 58, Cromer, Norfolk, NR27 7AG.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is so beautiful! My dream girl. Just a shame I have no space at the moment. Hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

She's exactly the age and type of lurcher I've been looking for and cat friendly to boot!!!!!!! Problem is I cannot have other females in the home with my evil witch girl.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

adopted )))


----------

